# Is the ECLSTS on this year?



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to a merger my company went through last year, our end-of-quarter schedule (which previously conflicted with the spring ECLSTS for me & made it very difficult to get time off) has changed & it might be feasible for me to go; but a look at the ECLSTS website, while giving spring dates of March 24th & 25th, has a "NEWSFLASH" from Harry Hartman that due to medical issues, he will not be able to do the show; does anyone know if that means it's cancelled entirely? I'd like to know so I could plan vacation time for it & arrange hotel reservations if the show IS on.

Tom Lapointe


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom - I have been in touch with the folks who are running it this year and have a seminar scheduled for Friday morning so I would say it is on!
dave


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

sadly Harry died last Sunday. (22nd). The web site will be updated sometime I guess but in the meantime should you need to contact the new ECLSTS organizers then they are Star Hobby in Annapolis MD.

http://www.starhobby1.com/


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies, guys. Sorry to learn of Harry's passing. I'll hold off on any plans until I learn a bit more,,,

Tom


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Tom Lapointe said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, guys. Sorry to learn of Harry's passing. I'll hold off on any plans until I learn a bit more,,,
> 
> Tom


The show will be going on as planned, we are headed down on the Thursday and staying thru Sunday.
Planning on attending the LSC Drag & Brag being held on Friday night over at the host hotel.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow another shocker. Later RJD


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

What shocker ?

_ Harry passing away 
_ ECLSTS continues to roll fwd 
_ Vinny and crew planning to attend the show 


doug c


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm planning to go this year. 

Although I had been alternating between the large scale show and Cabin Fever, and did ECLSTS last year, I'd like to pick up some more LGB at the show. Finally getting closer to the DCC plunge, I think.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug do you always ask dumb questions like the one you just asked. Pete


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

".._Doug do you always ask dumb questions like the one you just asked. Pete_"

Geeez, I guess I do !


doug c


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Short video of some of the Garden Railway Society displays.






Scott


----------

